# Co Enzyme Q10



## BusyBee (Aug 7, 2010)

A pharmisist said, well its safe, if you want to waste your money but it dosnt do anything.

I dont agree. A friend told me to take it after she had been suffering with low evergy. Personally, I would have got to the route of the poor energy, but she said it worked.

As i have the reason for my poor energy (suffering with stress and obviously battling through DP) I decided to give it a go..

I noticed an improvement in energy, stamina and enthusiasm. When I ran out, I chucked the pot away and thought, 'meh'.

But a couple of days later I thought, 'Hmm my tiredness is bad again'

Got some more and Ive the energy to make it through Christmas! Try it!


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

CoQ10 is useful stuff. I know one lady that it fixed her gum disease - and the health of teeth affects the health of the heart.

Parkinson's people take it in gobs (though I'm not into taking gobs of anything long term).

Glad you found something that helps you. By the way, I love the new horse picture.


----------



## BusyBee (Aug 7, 2010)

Visual Dude said:


> CoQ10 is useful stuff. I know one lady that it fixed her gum disease - and the health of teeth affects the health of the heart.
> 
> Parkinson's people take it in gobs (though I'm not into taking gobs of anything long term).
> 
> Glad you found something that helps you. By the way, I love the new horse picture.


Ha thanks! So do i. Thats my little pony Snoddy. He sums it up, how we all feel about the snow!


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

BusyBee said:


> Ha thanks! So do i. Thats my little pony Snoddy. He sums it up, how we all feel about the snow!


Well, Snoddy is truly beautiful. I haven't ridden for 15 years now. Had a friend in Western Montana and would ride in the mountains. They were Morgan(?) horses which seem very good for the terrain.

It is good you have such a pet. Someone special. I've never been able to resist touching their faces. The nose is soo soft. And it is a riot to feed them apples!


----------



## BusyBee (Aug 7, 2010)

Visual Dude said:


> Well, Snoddy is truly beautiful. I haven't ridden for 15 years now. Had a friend in Western Montana and would ride in the mountains. They were Morgan(?) horses which seem very good for the terrain.
> 
> It is good you have such a pet. Someone special. I've never been able to resist touching their faces. The nose is soo soft. And it is a riot to feed them apples!


Thats so true. Lovely to find another who understands their irrisistable charm. Ive always wondered what it is like for the horsing community in the States. I always imagine British riders prancing around in red jackets over coloured fences in constrast to ranches in Texas where the horses stand round the fire with cowboys.. now that I bet isnt true!


----------



## Livingthenightmare (Jan 12, 2010)

Interesting. What dosage are the pills you take and how many of them per day ?


----------



## BusyBee (Aug 7, 2010)

Livingthenightmare said:


> Interesting. What dosage are the pills you take and how many of them per day ?


You should find them in any supermarket or chemist, under the energy section or just with the vitamins. They are one capsule a day and you can usually buy them in packs of 30 or enough for 3 months. Get a months worth and try it. I dont think theyve been recommended for depression, DP or any condition that is caused by an imbalance in chemicals that effect the brain but they do pick you up energy wise.


----------



## Livingthenightmare (Jan 12, 2010)

BusyBee said:


> You should find them in any supermarket or chemist, under the energy section or just with the vitamins. They are one capsule a day and you can usually buy them in packs of 30 or enough for 3 months. Get a months worth and try it. I dont think theyve been recommended for depression, DP or any condition that is caused by an imbalance in chemicals that effect the brain but they do pick you up energy wise.


Yes, I know what co enzyme q10 is and where to find it. (I'm already on it) But I asked how many mg the one you take has. The concentration varies a lot.


----------



## BusyBee (Aug 7, 2010)

Livingthenightmare said:


> Yes, I know what co enzyme q10 is and where to find it. (I'm already on it) But I asked how many mg the one you take has. The concentration varies a lot.


Oh sorry. It was new to me, im not used to all this being ill stuff so everything ive come across in this process has been like.. 'oooh whats that?' lol.

I dint know what the concentration is atm as im not at home but i can check. For now, all i can say is that Ive only ever seen this one variety and just took the one capsule like it said to do.. I know that the tablets are bloody huge and i have had them stuck in my throat a few times!


----------



## Livingthenightmare (Jan 12, 2010)

BusyBee said:


> Oh sorry. It was new to me, im not used to all this being ill stuff so everything ive come across in this process has been like.. 'oooh whats that?' lol.
> 
> I dint know what the concentration is atm as im not at home but i can check. For now, all i can say is that Ive only ever seen this one variety and just took the one capsule like it said to do.. I know that the tablets are bloody huge and i have had them stuck in my throat a few times!


LOL. Ok, then I'll wait till you get home so you can see what concentration it is.







Maybe I take too little of it and that's why I don't feel any improvement. The ones I take are 30 mg, also one a day.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

BusyBee said:


> Ha thanks! So do i. Thats my little pony Snoddy. He sums it up, how we all feel about the snow!


What happend to your picture of Snoddy?


----------



## BusyBee (Aug 7, 2010)

Visual Dude said:


> What happend to your picture of Snoddy?


Haha. Long story. Shall I try to explain?

Well, the BBC (British Broadcasting Company you probably already know) are running a televised series as part of one of their news shows called 'The One Show'. They are having a doctor on to do a 5 part documentary on 'unusual and debilitating' conditions. So I emailed them. And they got back to me. Over the phone I mentioned that I had a horse. And the journalist asked for the link to this site.. so I took off my picture incase she worked out that many of the rambling posts were mine. How bloody stupid is that.. as if!

Now Im embarrassed..







Ill put him back.

I am also sad as they seem to have decided my story wasnt good enough after all. And there was I thinking someone with a pot of money was about to help me.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

Maybe they were looking for more sensational stuff, you know like "I'm my own grandpa".

[ its hard to get a good break in Hollywood







]


----------

